

Ask HN: Shared office space in Bay Area? - tmpk

Working from home isn't an option for me, and Starbucks has too many distractions. Can anyone recommend a shared office/cubicle space rental arrangement in the Bay Area. All I need is a power connection for my laptop and high speed Internet. Thanks.
======
aaroneous
Check out the Hat Factory in SF - <http://hatfactory.net/>. It's a neat spot
that's near public transit, affordable and run by some cool startup-y people.

Let me know if you want an intro to them (email is in my profile).

------
zain
The library is a great place to try. Quiet, comfortable, and free :)

------
lsc
where in the bay area? I'm in the south bay, and might be interested in
something similar.

~~~
tmpk
Anywhere in the peninsula or even south bay.

~~~
lsc
let me know if you end up finding something in the south bay. Convenience, for
me, is paramount.

Right now, I'll usually take a laptop to a restaurant or cafe... Starbucks is
not the place to do this, usually. too busy, and they are setup to move people
in and out quickly. (they have an interesting business model... basically be
kindof like places that loose money being a cool place to hang out, only
without the expensive space-using 'hanging out' part.) There's a 'bubble tea'
place near where I live that I like, they aren't busy and the owners seem
friendly, and they don't seem to mind me being loud while working with others.
they aren't open late, though. and I've got to bring my own network. and no
external monitors or anything nice like that. (really, I can't work for more
than an hour or two on a laptop without tweaking out my back. External
keyboards and monitors solve the problem)

